# Nature Question



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Q: What kind of bees make milk?

A: Boobies

Come on it's better than the duck one


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Please don't give up your day job, :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ertancy (Apr 25, 2015)

Ever read a joke so lame thats so funny lol [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES] i'd take his^^ advice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

